# Just got it



## Ryan69 (19/9/16)

Just got myself the vapour flask lite
Thank God that ijust was good but this is great all ready thinking of something new
Yes a nice tank now
The bug has bitten lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/9/16)

Hahaha, you want to upgrade and you have just moved up to a box mod. 

May I then recommend something with at least 150W and dual batteries as the next device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (19/9/16)

Lol when i got the ijust i was already thinking of the box mod and that was about a month ago lol


----------

